# Webseiten downloaden



## Pilldriver (21. Januar 2002)

Hi,

mit welchem Programm kann ich ganze Webseiten herunder laden. Also mit allen Unterseiten die die Seite hat.

Danke Pilldriver


----------



## gremmlin (21. Januar 2002)

du kannst dir einzelne Seiten über den Browser mit Datei speichern unter speichern.
Dann kannst du noch wenn du ne Seite zu den Favorites gibst "Offline zugreifbar" oder so anklicken.

Sonst viell. LeechFTP oder so...


----------



## Vitalis (21. Januar 2002)

Das Programm  WebCopier soll sehr gut sein.

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

WEBZIP!!!! bestes proggie für dein vorhaben, keine ahnung wos des gibt, einfach ma bei morpheus suchen

downloaded ganze seiten und zipt sie sofort, zieht auch passwortgeschützte bereiche mit, die man sich dann in aller ruhe offline ansehen kann


----------

